# picked up my Countryman S at the dealer yesterday



## jhendrix1 (Sep 25, 2006)

picked up my Countryman S from Atlanta yesterday, thanks Adrian Avila for the good service, and good slot, I think I have one of the first in the country. What a great vehicle, really enjoyed the 7 hr drive back to Orlando.
here are some pics:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625526842568/

11' Countryman S
Black on Black on Black Leatherette
Sport w/ 18" Black Alloys 2GU
Premium
Mini Connected
Steptronic
Chrome line exterior
Carbon Black Interior
Dark Tobacco Color Line


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

That's sweet. Can you get a picture of it next to another car? It seems like it's even shorter than my wife's A3. But with a bigger boot! 

Also, did you try the All4? Curious if the weight v. AWD is worth it. I'm on the fence about that as I really loved my 2007 Cooper S but wished it had less torque steer at WOT (which was often). 

What's the mileage like so far?


----------



## jhendrix1 (Sep 25, 2006)

did not drive the car at all, just took a chance on it. I was really close to ordering an 11' Audi A3 TDI, I test drove it about 5 times, in the end it was just too small for me, I felt cramped ( I'm a little over 6') compared to my 08' Cooper hardtop. This vehicle is cavernous inside compared to that one ( Audi). In fact, my dad sat in the backseats for the first time yesterday and commented that it had more room than his 08' X5. Now, I'm sure that's not true, but that was his first impression.....
as for Torque Steer, obviously wasn't an issue with my 08', you do feel it under hard acceleration, and maybe I've gotten used to it in 3 days of driving. The demos should start rolling into the dealers and i would try both and see what you think.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> I'm on the fence about that as I really loved my 2007 Cooper S but wished it had less torque steer at WOT (which was often).


Just curious, did you have the LSD option?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

mullman said:


> Just curious, did you have the LSD option?


No.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> No.


I have the LSD on my '09 MCS, and there is still plenty of torque steer. Supposedly MINI has "reprogrammed" the steering on the 2011 models to eliminate this, but I have not driven on yet so can't confirm.


----------



## cubed (Oct 30, 2008)

really like it and applaud your color choice of the exterior. Interior is a little monotone, no? But the size looks great. To me, this is a great all year commuter up here in the northeast -- in ALL4 form. Congrats!


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Cool... wife and I sat in one at the SF Auto Show. 
The "bar" running through the back seats seemed a bit odd... not sure why they didn't just offer a full bench in the back.

Would be interested in hearing your driving impressions.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

We checked out a Countryman tonight (no drive). I like it. A lot! It felt so right getting into it. Plus mini's improved the interior materials and done some nice logical things (like taking VW's GTI trunk release concept and using it with the Mini logo). The amount of space is perfect for our family. 

After living the past year with a Mazda3 I must admit I'm so missing the feeling of interior quality one gets in BMW/Mini products. I pulled on the Countryman's door and immediately smiled...yeah that's the way a door should feel. Ditto the door's panels. 

I've got quite a bit of time on my Mazda lease but it's nice to know the Countryman is a viable option. And maybe by the time I am ready to decide an even better engine tune will be available.


----------



## raheel (Sep 10, 2007)

Adrian is the best sales guy you will find... I bought my first two BMW's from him (I live in Charleston) and just ordered the third - I have no problem driving 4 hours to pick up my vehicle from him especially when he and I pretty much make a deal over sms and email - no pressure, best prices and the best deals!


----------

